
We are heading for a New Cretaceous, not for a new normal - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/ideas/we-are-heading-for-a-new-cretaceous-not-for-a-new-normal
======
Latteland
The article mentions that research shows "humans can't survive more than 6
hours in 95F/35c with 100% humidity". This is hard to believe, as I lived in a
place that had common summer highs of 100 for much of a day and humidity in
the high 90%'s, also known as the american south. People survived there just
fine for thousands of years before Europeans got here, and even us wimpy
americans survived a couple of hundred years before modern AC.

Looking at the linked article, it talks about wet-bulb ie 100% humidity being
different somehow as you can't shed excess heat. In other hot parts of the
world with frequent rain and humidity people do survive - perhaps the authors
are getting at something else.

I don't want to live in that world though.

